# Nissan Murano Strut Bar



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

Dear Nissan Murano Friends,

This is Ka Fai from Carfield Enterprise, a strut bar & chassis bar supplier. May I know how many friends need a Front Strut Bar (STB) for their Murano Z51? We might re-manufacturing soon.


----------

